# Layout "Tipps"



## xXRoggieXx (12. April 2011)

Salü zusammen,

ich benötige ein paar Ideen für mein Layout. Soweit bin ich eigentlich gut voran gekommen jetzt, als ich mich an die Bereiche bzw. die Navigation machen wollte, bin ich mit den Varianten, welche ich versucht habe, nicht zufrieden und wollte mal die Meinung von anderen hören.
Welche Art von Navigation und Übersicht der Bereiche wäre hier am Besten?

An sich habe ich mir gedacht das ich folgende Bereiche einbauen wollte:

- Home (Für News und Neuigkeiten / Neuste Werke)
- Print (Für druckfähige Bilddateien)
- Non-Print (logischerweise für nichtdruckfähige Bilddateien)

Hier der Link zum Layout: http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/2468/layoutv1p.png

Ein dickes Dankeschön im Voraus - ich hoffe es kommen einige Ideen zusammen! 
Gruß Rock

*edit*
Alles klar, danke @ smilieyml!


----------



## smileyml (13. April 2011)

Da es in diesem Bereich vornehmlich um fertige Seiten geht, verschiebe ich dein Anliegen mal in die Creative Lounge.


----------



## xXRoggieXx (15. April 2011)

Da wird wohl nichts mehr kommen, ergo kann die Anfrage bitte gelöscht werden...

Gruß Rock


----------



## smileyml (15. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich vermute die Box in der Mitte zeigt die Bilder in ganzer Vorschau oder sollen dort Thumbnails sein und man kann sie mit einer Art Lightbox ansehen?

Ich würde eine sowohl als auch Galerie einsetzen, so das man sowohl ein Bild in Vorschau größer sieht und zusätzliche die Bilder in kleinen Thumbnails durchsuchen kann und mittels Klick diese dann angezeigt wird. Wenn es auch eine fertige Galerie ist, gefällt mir das BananAlbum von/über jAlbum.

Das von dir erforderliche Menü würde ich entweder ebenso in den Folter schieben, wie den Rest bisher auch - nur etwas präsenter gestalten oder aber an die obere bzw. untere Kante deiner Bildbox. Da würde man dann eventuell schauen, wie es sich mit der Thumbnailleiste verträgt.

Grüße Marco


PS: Bloß weil hier keiner sofort geantwortet hat, wird hier kein Beitrag gelöscht!


----------



## xXRoggieXx (15. April 2011)

Das mit der "Vorschauleiste" finde ich eine sehr gute Idee - werd mich gleich mal dran versuchen.
Habe einige Varianten versucht, doch auf diese Art bin ich nicht gekommen, danke für den Tipp!

Gruß Rock

PS: Naja sofort antworten viel ja schon mal flach. Bei der Anzahl von Klicks, war ich der Annahme, dass niemand eine Idee hat. Mal sehn, was ich aus deinem Vorschlag machen kann, danke!


----------



## ink (15. April 2011)

Moin
Das Layout einer Seite sollte sich am Content ausrichten.
Wie ich das sehe, wird die Seite den Inhalt überschatten.
Bin bei sowas für ein reduziertes Layout, was den Content unterstützt und nicht "dagegen" arbeitet.
Die Bilder werden dir absaufen und jeweils gegen das Layout wirken im jetzigen Zustand.

MfG


----------



## DexXxtrin (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

Also das Layout/Design gefällt mir. Allerdings habe ich dir noch einen kleinen Denkanstoss. 
Mache es eigentlich auch immer so wie du. Nehme an du hast das ganze Layout mal im PS o.ä. erstellt.
Dabei bemerkte ich erst später jeweils dass die verschiedenen Bildschirmgrössen beachtet werden sollten.
Sprich: Hast du dir Gedanken gemacht, wie sich das verhält wenn das Fenster kleiner bzw. grösser ist?
Gerade bei solchen Designs ist das nicht das einfachste...

Gruss DexXxtrin


----------

